# Happy Belated Birthday Little Winter



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I was going thru Winter's paperwork, and discovered his 4th Birthday was June 11th.

I'm so sorry, little dude. We'll celebrate this weekend.

I'll fill you all in later, but must say Winter has caused quite the ruckus, from day one.

It took months to even get him here. Paula (Lyntoole) and her daughter, saved him for us.

Happy Birthday to my little "trouble maker". :HistericalSmiley: 

I love you so much, Winter. Just may adopt you myself. :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You may have to change his name to Spring with a June 11th birthday.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, Happy Birthday to Winter!!!! I hope everything works out for him!!... and you!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Aww, happy birthday little dude! I love you - even if you liked to attack ME when another doggie came near you...I really FELT the love from you. :wub: :wub: 
Deb, you might as well adopt him, we all know you're going to anyway! I should start a pool - when will Deb adopt Winter?!
[attachment=39229:birthday_new.jpg]
[attachment=39228:Birthday_Bonnie.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jul 15 2008, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605913


> You may have to change his name to Spring with a June 11th birthday.[/B]



hahaha ~ His name was even a problem. We had Winter, and Steve's Snowy.
They both came to my house around the same time. So when Steve and Peg
picked up Snowy and Gordo, the applications were confused. Not sure if they
were talking about Snowy, or Winter. :HistericalSmiley: 

Thank God we didn't have an "icicle" surrendered at that time :smrofl: 

That would sure put a "stick in the spokes".


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 15 2008, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605919


> Aww, happy birthday little dude! I love you - even if you liked to attack ME when another doggie came near you...I really FELT the love from you. :wub: :wub:
> Deb, you might as well adopt him, we all know you're going to anyway! I should start a pool - when will Deb adopt Winter?!
> [attachment=39229:birthday_new.jpg]
> [attachment=39228:Birthday_Bonnie.jpg][/B]



Hey, I'll get in on the pool. I say within the month. Think I'll win?? :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll adopt him just to win the pool...LMAO


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 15 2008, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605925


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 15 2008, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605919





> Aww, happy birthday little dude! I love you - even if you liked to attack ME when another doggie came near you...I really FELT the love from you. :wub: :wub:
> Deb, you might as well adopt him, we all know you're going to anyway! I should start a pool - when will Deb adopt Winter?!
> [attachment=39229:birthday_new.jpg]
> [attachment=39228:Birthday_Bonnie.jpg][/B]



Hey, I'll get in on the pool. I say within the month. Think I'll win?? :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll adopt him just to win the pool...LMAO
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL-Deb, you really need to check the ordinances in your city...you may be OVER LIMIT!! Don't worry, I won't tell. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Winter :wub:


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 15 2008, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605929


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 15 2008, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605925





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 15 2008, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605919





> Aww, happy birthday little dude! I love you - even if you liked to attack ME when another doggie came near you...I really FELT the love from you. :wub: :wub:
> Deb, you might as well adopt him, we all know you're going to anyway! I should start a pool - when will Deb adopt Winter?!
> [attachment=39229:birthday_new.jpg]
> [attachment=39228:Birthday_Bonnie.jpg][/B]



Hey, I'll get in on the pool. I say within the month. Think I'll win?? :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll adopt him just to win the pool...LMAO
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL-Deb, you really need to check the ordinances in your city...you may be OVER LIMIT!! Don't worry, I won't tell. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


She may be over the limit ??????????? She tells everyone in the neighborhood she only has 2 and they just like to walk alot. 

Happy birthday Winter you special little one....I am betting the soft hearted one will do what is best for you.

Love you all


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

The soft hearted one falls in love with all her rescues and keeps them all. She is a very good mommy.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww Happy Belated to Mr. Winter!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww handsome Winter - yes yes yes Deb - adopt him, he is just so precious - I love Winter - he was so friendly and nice to Max - I have no idea what you are talking about :huh: 

He really belongs at Casa del Caca


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:wub: :wub: Happy be-lated birthday sweetheart. You will never know the difference I promise. :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Winter. arty: What a lucky girl i am to share the same birthday as you. :aktion033: Us Gemini's :rochard: That may be why he's having a hard time getting adopted because of his dual personality.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 15 2008, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605925


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 15 2008, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605919





> Aww, happy birthday little dude! I love you - even if you liked to attack ME when another doggie came near you...I really FELT the love from you. :wub: :wub:
> Deb, you might as well adopt him, we all know you're going to anyway! I should start a pool - when will Deb adopt Winter?!
> [attachment=39229:birthday_new.jpg]
> [attachment=39228:Birthday_Bonnie.jpg][/B]



Hey, I'll get in on the pool. I say within the month. Think I'll win?? :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll adopt him just to win the pool...LMAO
[/B][/QUOTE]

Keep your hands off the little bugger because we will be there in a bit over a week to get him.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 16 2008, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606144


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 15 2008, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605925





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 15 2008, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605919





> Aww, happy birthday little dude! I love you - even if you liked to attack ME when another doggie came near you...I really FELT the love from you. :wub: :wub:
> Deb, you might as well adopt him, we all know you're going to anyway! I should start a pool - when will Deb adopt Winter?!
> [attachment=39229:birthday_new.jpg]
> [attachment=39228:Birthday_Bonnie.jpg][/B]



Hey, I'll get in on the pool. I say within the month. Think I'll win?? :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll adopt him just to win the pool...LMAO
[/B][/QUOTE]

Keep your hands off the little bugger because we will be there in a bit over a week to get him.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, Steve. I forgot to tell you Winter no longer has eyes :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Teddyandme @ Jul 15 2008, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606001


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 15 2008, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605929





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 15 2008, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605925





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 15 2008, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605919





> Aww, happy birthday little dude! I love you - even if you liked to attack ME when another doggie came near you...I really FELT the love from you. :wub: :wub:
> Deb, you might as well adopt him, we all know you're going to anyway! I should start a pool - when will Deb adopt Winter?!
> [attachment=39229:birthday_new.jpg]
> [attachment=39228:Birthday_Bonnie.jpg][/B]



Hey, I'll get in on the pool. I say within the month. Think I'll win?? :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll adopt him just to win the pool...LMAO
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL-Deb, you really need to check the ordinances in your city...you may be OVER LIMIT!! Don't worry, I won't tell. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


She may be over the limit ??????????? She tells everyone in the neighborhood she only has 2 and they just like to walk alot. 

Happy birthday Winter you special little one....I am betting the soft hearted one will do what is best for you.

Love you all
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 


QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 16 2008, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606152


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 16 2008, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606144





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 15 2008, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605925





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 15 2008, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605919





> Aww, happy birthday little dude! I love you - even if you liked to attack ME when another doggie came near you...I really FELT the love from you. :wub: :wub:
> Deb, you might as well adopt him, we all know you're going to anyway! I should start a pool - when will Deb adopt Winter?!
> [attachment=39229:birthday_new.jpg]
> [attachment=39228:Birthday_Bonnie.jpg][/B]



Hey, I'll get in on the pool. I say within the month. Think I'll win?? :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll adopt him just to win the pool...LMAO
[/B][/QUOTE]

Keep your hands off the little bugger because we will be there in a bit over a week to get him.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, Steve. I forgot to tell you Winter no longer has eyes :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 












:chili: :chili: HAPPY BIRTHDAY WINTER :chili: :chili:


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dear Winter!!! You are a precious soul who leaves no heart untouched. And you too, Deb.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

With this 'nutty-computer' I'm missing sooooo many posts! Anyway HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, WINTER !!! ... and congratualtions on your new FORVER HOME... ( trust me... it's only a matter of time before the proper paperwork is done!..right Deb?  )


----------

